# gtx 260 vs 9800gt and power requirements



## marsbars162

I am going to upgrade the gpu in my build once i get more money, but i like to know in advance. which card has better performance the bfg geforce 260 gtx or bfg geforce 9800gt with 1gb gddr3(i think). also, i dont know if i can run them on a 350w psu, i dont know the specs yet, will post them when i get the case and psu.


----------



## Shane

GTX 260 will rape the 9800gt and again after that lol,your going to have trouble running either of those cards though on a 350w psu i think.

http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=575&card2=604


----------



## marsbars162

i can try. if it doesnt work, i can sell it. i think i would just get the 9800gt just to be more sure the psu would run it


----------



## Zatharus

marsbars162 said:


> I am going to upgrade the gpu in my build once i get more money, but i like to know in advance. which card has better performance the bfg geforce 260 gtx or bfg geforce 9800gt with 1gb gddr3(i think). also, i dont know if i can run them on a 350w psu, i dont know the specs yet, will post them when i get the case and psu.




No!  Don't try running those on a 350w PSU - especially the GTX260!!!  

Upgrade that PSU!  You will be better off in the long run anyway.  Never, ever skimp on power supplies.  Using "I'll get by tactics" with power supplies is asking for disaster.


That said... 

I will second Nevakonaza's colorful commentary.  If you can afford the GTX260 and a new power supply, get them.  You will be happier with the GTX260 over the 9800GT - IF - big if here - you have the CPU horse power to feed that card (or either of those cards).

What are the specs on the rest of your system - primarily CPU here.


----------



## daisymtc

Don't risk your PC with running 9800GT/ GTX 260 on a 350W PSU.
The worst case will be you fried everything!!


----------



## Zatharus

daisymtc said:


> Don't risk your PC with running 9800GT/ GTX 260 on a 350W PSU.
> The worst case will be you fried everything!!



...and at best, it won't power the GPU enough for it to be usable.


----------



## marsbars162

cpu is amd athlon 64 x2 7750 kuma @ probably around 2.8-3.0 ghz and 2gb ddr2 800


----------



## Zatharus

marsbars162 said:


> cpu is amd athlon 64 x2 7750 kuma @ probably around 2.8-3.0 ghz and 2gb ddr2 800




With that in mind, you will be fine with the 9800GT but on the low end for pushing the GTX260.

Also with that in mind...  You _will _need a new power supply since it looks like you want to overclock the CPU.  That 350w won't cut it.


----------

